# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Przerost małżowin nosowych, przewlekły nieżyt nosa

## Nitro_KJ87

Witam, mam 24 lata, od kilku dobrych, chyba 8 lat zmagam się z przewlekłym nieżytem nosa. Wszystko się zaczęło po przeziębieniu czy jakiejś grypie. Został mi efekt zatkanego nosa, raz była zatkana jedna dziurka, raz druga, tak to krążyło. Oczywiście poszedłem wtedy do laryngologa ale stwierdził ze to na pewno na tle alergicznym i problem poszedł w zapomnienie. Przez ten cały okres występował efekt zatkanego nosa i chwilowego zatykania uszu z szumem, przemijający po kilku sekundach. W ogóle został mi jakiś taki efekt powolnej analizy, np jak wejdę do hipermarketu i widzę dużo światła i ludzi to tak jakby powoli wszystko analizuję, nie mogę tego ogarnąć, nie wiem czy zwykły nieżyt nosa może mieć na to wpływ? Ostatnio w wakacje zauważyłem pogorszenie słuchu i lekki szum w głowie, poszedłem do laryngologa, dostałem szereg lekarstw po których słuch mi się polepszył, ale szum pozostał, niewielki ale jednak. Problem zatkanego nosa również pozostał. Byłem leczony różnymi sprayami i kroplami do nosa oraz tabletkami, ale odkąd używałem tych sprayów to te szumy tak jakby mi się nasilały, co mnie bardzo niepokoi. Wykonałem TK zatok i wyszło ze zatoki przynosowe prawidłowo powietrzne. Lekarz stwierdził, że mam przerośnięte małżowiny nosowe i stwierdził, że skoro leki nie pomagają, to skierował mnie za zabieg przy użyciu jakiejś elektrody z wyładowaniem prądowym (chyba krioterapia). Termin mam dopiero za pół roku, boje się żeby przez ten czas sytuacja zdrowotna się nie pogorszyła, chyba że nie istnieje takie ryzyko skoro cały czas mam jakieś leki. Aktualnie oczywiście nos mam cały czas zatkany, czuję czasem lekkie bóle prawego ucha, szumi mi tak jakby w głowie cały czas, raz bardziej, raz mniej, raz mam bardziej zatkany nos, raz mniej, cały czas mam jakieś spraye i krople do nosa. Najbardziej jest dziwny efekt że w zależności od ułożenia głowy szum się nasila albo jest mniejszy, np. jeśli przyciągnę brodę do klatki piersiowej do szum się zdecydowanie nasila, odciągne to jest mniejszy. Jak skręce głowę max. w lewo to szumi z prawej strony, jak w prawo to z lewej. Czy to jest normalne ? Co to może być ? Może problem tkwi gdzie indziej i pod wpływem różnego ułożenia głowy naciskam na jakieś chore nerwy albo narząd ?? Już sam nie wiem co mam o tym myśleć.. Proszę mi napisać czy te wszystkie objawy są ze sobą powiązane czy mam się udać do jakiegoś innego lekarza.. Jak Pan/Pani widzi tą całą sytuację? Czy istnieje możliwość wyleczenie i wyeliminowania tych szumów ? Głównie doskwierają mi te szumy.. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź, to dla mnie ważne, pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

